# Panne port Ethernet Imac 21 ?



## galinette (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu la (mauvaise) surprise ce matin de constater que ma liaison internet par Ethernet n'était plus assurée avec la neufbox (tout fonctionnait bien hier soir et je n'ai opéré aucune modification logicielle ou technique). Malgré toutes les manipulations, rien n'y fait.

Cela veut-il dire qu'il peut y avoir un problème technique sur le port lui-même (carte fichue ?) ou cela peut-il être un problème logiciel ?

merci pour votre éclairage.

AG


----------



## Mac Maniac (20 Janvier 2012)

Salut.

J'ai le même genre de problème ici ...


----------



## galinette (21 Janvier 2012)

Comme je viens de le dire dans un autre post le problème est (heureusement) résolu. Apparemment en éliminant l'électricité statique. C'est mieux que d'avoir un port Ethernet de mort ...
Les mystères de l'informatique ...


----------



## galinette (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Le problème avec le port Ethernet est récurrent depuis mon précédent message et très aléatoire. La semaine dernière et encore ce matin, pas de connexion par Ethernet alors que port semble fonctionner si j'en crois les diodes qui s'allument sur la box ...
Quelqu'un a t'il rencontré ce problème sur un temps aussi long ?
Le problème serait-il logiciel ? Où sont les fichiers qui contrôlent le port Ethernet ? Je n'ai pas trouvé dans les notices Apple de précisions là-dessus ...

Merci pour vos suggestions ...


----------



## galinette (7 Février 2012)

Toujours aucune proposition ? Comment tester le port ethernet pour savoir si c'est lui qui a un pbm ? Le fichier system contrôlant le port n'est pas accessible simplement. Est-ce lui qui peut poser pbm ?
/System/Library/Extensions/IONetworkingFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleBCM5701Ethernet.kext 

A+


----------



## DaDo974 (30 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai fait une mise à jour avant hier ( MAC OSX V 10.7.4).Suite à cela ma connexion internet via le câble ethernet était inexistante ce qui est toujours le cas aujourd'hui.
Néanmoins la connexion s'établi normalment via la WIFI 
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer SVP

Thx


----------



## Bubblefreddo (31 Mai 2012)

DaDo974 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai fait une mise à jour avant hier ( MAC OSX V 10.7.4).Suite à cela ma connexion internet via le câble ethernet était inexistante ce qui est toujours le cas aujourd'hui.
> Néanmoins la connexion s'établi normalment via la WIFI
> ...



Quand tu branches sur ton mac, un câble ethernet, est-ce que de l'autre côté du câble, les diodes de la prise ethernet s'allume?


----------



## C@cTuS (3 Juin 2012)

En créant une nouvelle configuration dans Preferences Systeme / Reseau  , ça donne quoi ?


----------



## ChrisErnst (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour DadoSi ça marche en wifi, c'est ton iMac qui ne voit plus la box ( ou le modem) par liaison filaire.
1- tu peux aller dans le menu Pomme et regarder si ton Mac voit encore sa carte ethernet.
S'il est indiqué qu'il n'y a pas de carte ethernet d'installée, c'est qu'il ne la voit plus. 
Il y a alors une manip à faire pour que le Mac sache à nouveau qu'il a bien une carte ethernet d'installée !
Le service de dépannage d'Apple te fera faire ces manip par Téléphone et, tout à coup, tu découvrira que ton Mac  "voit" à nouveau sa carte ethernet ! 
Cela m'est arrivé récemment et ils ont été d'une rare efficacité et, de plus, d'une grande courtoisie. 
Il ne te reste plus qu'à trouver le numero de téléphone sur le site Apple.
... Ou à trouver un bidouilleur chevronné  sur ce site, qui saura te donner les deux ou trois manipulations basique à faire avec ton Mac pour régénérer ce dernier.


Bon courage


----------



## apparence (5 Juin 2012)

J'ai pu expertisé ce soir le souci identique à DaDo974 sur l'iMac de mon père

Caractéristiques techniques de l'iMac, 2,5Ghz Intel Core i5 - 10.7.4

Broadcom 57765-B0 :

  Nom:	ethernet
  Type:	Contrôleur Ethernet
  Bus:	PCI
  Identifiant du fournisseur:	0x14e4
  Identifiant du périphérique:	0x16b4
  Identifiant du fournisseur du sous-système:	0x14e4
  Identifiant du sous-système:	0x16b4
  Identifiant de révision:	0x0010
  Largeur du câble:	x1
  Nom bsd:	en0
  Nom de Kext:	AppleBCM5701Ethernet.kext
  Version du programme interne:	57765-v1.37, 0x7cfcc847
  Emplacement:	/System/Library/Extensions/IONetworkingFamily.kext/Contents/PlugIns/AppleBCM5701Ethernet.kext
  Version:	3.0.8b2

///


@ChrisErnst mais si tu pouvais nous expliquer la manipulation, cela serait sympa car mon père de 70 ans ne capte rien. et il n'a pas l'applecare.

@Bubblefreddo
Aucune diode ne s'allume sur le modem.
Par contre avec mon MacBook Pro les diodes du modem s'allume sur le meme port 1 de celui-ci.

@C@cTuS
j'ai recréée une configuration réseau. pb tjs existant

@ll
Est-il possible de supprimer le fichier AppleBCM5701Ethernet.kext et est-ce que le systeme le recréera tout seul ?

Merci bcq de votre retour


----------



## ChrisErnst (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour Apparence,

Mon pb à moi était le suivant : le iMac voyait la box en wifi mais ne la voyait plus en connection filaire. Aussi, je pense qu'il faut déjà vérifier si ta panne est semblable à la mienne, de la manière suivante :
Menu Pomme ->  "à propos de ce Mac" -> Rapport système -> Carte Ethernet 
et là : tu sais si le mac voit toujours sa carte ethernet ou non.

Pour ma part, j'ai découvert alors que le Mac "disait" ne pas avoir de carte Ethernet connectée. Cette découverte concernait un fonctionnement sous Lion à partir d'un disque externe. (j'avais installé Lion sur un DD externe afin de tester cet OS)
J'ai alors décidé de redémarrer sur le DD interne (qui était sous Snow Léopard)  et là, le mac "voyait" sa carte ethernet.
J'ai alors téléphoné au service dépannage d'Apple (j'étais encore sous AppleCare).

La technicienne m'a demandé de créer une session "basique" nommée compte test.
Elle m'a fait débrancher tous les périphériques, hormis le clavier que j'ai en filaire et le DD sur lequel j'avais démarré, après avoir éteint le Mac.

Elle m'a demandé de désactiver toute connection bluetooth éventuelle.

Elle m'a fait ensuite débrancher le cordon d'alim du MAc et appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage pendant 30 secondes.

Ensuite, mais je ne suis plus certain des manip' en détails : mais elle m'a fait redémarrer le Mac en zappant la Pram et la nVram .

 et à l'issue de ces manip, j'ai découvert dans le menu Pomme - à propos de ce mac (voir ci-dessus) que le mac "voyait" à nouveau la carte Ethernet  et depuis, plus de pb à ce sujet.

bon courage

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------

re bonjour Apparence,

en relisant ton message, je vois qu'apparemment, le Mac de ton père voit toujours sa carte ethernet  donc je pense que la panne est différente de la mienne. 

->  revoir donc, si ce n'est déjà fait les recherche basiques : vérifier la qualité du câble et des branchements, refaire un nouvelle configuration "via dhcp" etc. 
restaurer les autorisations etc.

Bref, je n'ai pas beaucoup l'impression de pouvoir t'aider. Mille excuses pour ça, :rose:  sauf à dire que mon sentiment est que la panne ne devrait pas être très grave.

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## apparence (6 Juin 2012)

hello ChrisErnst,

je te remercie de ton temps passé pour me donner ton retour d'expérience.

En effet, l'imac de mon père voit encore la carte ethernet. Ce qui est différent de toi.
Cependant ce que tu décris est très intéressant et j'avoue que zapper la Pram et la nVram, je peux le faire.
J'ai fait une sauvegarde de ces données avant sur un disque dur de save.

Pour ton information, le cable RJ45 fonctionne avec mon powerbook pro. cependant j'ai testé 3 cables RJ45 différent dont un neuf.
j'ai refait une configuration via dhcp
et lancer sos disque pour restaurer les autorisations aussi.

la panne me semble de plus en plus matériel.


je tiens le post au courant.


----------



## apparence (18 Juin 2012)

C'est donc matériel, je l'emmène au réparateur...


----------



## apparence (28 Juillet 2012)

Hello

C'etait bien la carte ethernet, elle a été changée et c'est reparti comme avant.


----------

